# Das ist eine schwierige Sache, ob wir das packen?



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich frage mich, ob ein ob-Satz im Deutschen verwendet werden kann, wenn man Unsicherheit ausdrücken möchte (was wir im Spanischen durch das Futur ausdrücken können: _Es un asunto complicado, *¿iremos a lograrlo?*_) Bitte siehe Beispiel aus dem online Wörterbuch thefreedictionary:

_Das ist eine schwierige Sache, *ob wir das packen?*_

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

G.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Werden wir es schaffen/packen ?
iremos a lograrlo?

Ob wir das schaffen/packen ?
si conseguimos hacer(lo) ?

er packt es nie 
no lo conseguirá jamás *_


----------



## gvergara

Tonerl said:


> Ob wir das schaffen/packen ?
> si conseguimos hacer(lo) ?


Danke, aber eigentlich ergibt diese Übersetzung keinen Sinn im Spanischen. Sie klingt, als wäre sie ein Vorschlag, etwas zu schaffen.


----------



## elroy

gvergara said:


> _Das ist eine schwierige Sache, *ob wir das packen?*_


Ja, das ist idiomatisch.
_Ob wir das packen? _= _Ich frage mich, ob wir das packen?_


----------



## Menger

de acuerdo con elroy, de forma libre según lo entiendo:
_*Es algo difícil, ¿lo conseguiremos?*_
Salud


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> _*Ob wir das schaffen/packen ?
> si conseguimos hacer(lo) ?*_


Diese 1:1 Übersetzung scheint mir nicht richtig zu sein. Im Deutschen kann man diesen, vermutlich eliptischen, Satz so verwenden. Aber im Spanischen .....?


----------



## Menger

Pues como nativo de español, realmente no funcionaría mucho


----------



## bwprius

gvergara said:


> Danke, aber eigentlich ergibt diese Übersetzung keinen Sinn im Spanischen. Sie klingt, als wäre sie ein Vorschlag, etwas zu schaffen.


No había visto este comentario ... sorry.


----------

